# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Έτοιμη η κατασκευή μου.

## petran

Η κατασκευη μου ειναι ετοιμη για να προχωρησω στην πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη.
Στην πανω θεση εχω στα πλαγια και πισω,πλεξιγκλας.Μπροστα στο πορτακι,σιτα και κουνελοσυρμα.Το πορτακι ανοιγει απο κατω προς τα πανω.
Στην μεσσαια θεση,πισω εχω σκετο ναυλον κ θα βαλω και εκει πλεξιγκλας.Στα πλαγια εχω τελαρακια,με σιτα,κουνελοσυρμα και εξω εξω ναυλον,το οποιο θα αφαιρεσω την ανοιξη και επειτα.Η πορτα μπροστα εχει και αυτη σιτα και κουνελοσυρμα.Ανοιγει σαν ψυγειο.
Η κατω θεση ειναι αδεια αλλά μπορω να προσθεσω άλλη μια κλουβα,ή λουλουδια,ή κατι άλλο.Θα δω.Γεια χαρα.

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ωραία Πέτρο, καλές αναπαραγωγές να την χαρείς !!!!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ ωραίο και πρακτικό! Μου δίνεις ιδέες και για την κατασκευή που ετοιμάζομαι εγώ να κάνω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## petran

> Πολύ ωραίο και πρακτικό! Μου δίνεις ιδέες και για την κατασκευή που ετοιμάζομαι εγώ να κάνω!


Χαιρομαι που σου αρεσει.Οτι θες εννοειται,με ρωτας.
Ειδικα αν πιανουν τα χερια του αντρα σου,ειναι πολυ ευκολη κατασκευη.
Εμενα,μην νομιζεις,δενννν..... :trash:  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή !!!
Προστασία , ζεστασιά και όλα νοικοκυρεμένα ...
ΜΠράβο Πέτρο ...!!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## kostaskirki

Μια χαρα!! Προστασια απο καθε μερια!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Έκανες πολύ δουλειά βλέπω. :Happy0065:

----------


## petran

> Έκανες πολύ δουλειά βλέπω.


Εχω και ενα ραφι κενο,στην κατω θεση...
Μηπως ο 















ΠΕΡΙ ειναι διαθεσιμος;;; :Fighting0074:  :Fighting0015:  :Mad0007:  :Happy0196:  :Fighting0022:  :trash:  :Fighting0066:  :Scared0016:  :Anim 55:  :Fighting0029:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Anim 45:  :Anim 45:

----------


## panos70

Μια χαρα  ειναι . Προστατευονται απο ολους τους  εχθρους,και μου αρεσει που απο κατω ειναι και η τρυπα για τα νερα οταν θα τα πλενεις

----------


## ninos

Πέτρο πολύ ωραία κατάσταση  :Happy:  Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στην αναπαραγωγή

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!!Ευχομαι καλες αναπαραγωγες!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Συνδυασμός dexion με ξύλα... πολυ έξυπνη και φαντάζομαι και οικονομική... μήπως θα μπορουσες να μας πεις και ποσο περίπου κόστισε το ολο σχεδιο;

----------


## petran

> Μια χαρα  ειναι . Προστατευονται απο ολους τους  εχθρους,και μου αρεσει που απο κατω ειναι και η τρυπα για τα νερα οταν θα τα πλενεις


Πάνο σε ευχαριστω πολύ.Παντως την κλουβα θα την μετακινησω.Τωρα ειναι στη μεση του μπαλκονιου κ θα την παω στην μια ακρη του,και θα την εχω στο πλαι.Θα ανεβασω τοτε,φωτο..



> Πέτρο πολύ ωραία κατάσταση  Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στην αναπαραγωγή


Στελιο σε ευχαριστω πολυ και σενα.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η θηλυκια που μου εχεις χαρισει θα μας βγαλει ασπροπροσωπους.Αλλωστε στο μεγαλωμα,μας εχει δειξει την αξια της.Να δουμε και στην καρπεροτητα της..
Στελιο,σου εστειλα ενα P.M.Φανταζομαι θα το ειδες..

----------


## petran

> Μια χαρα  ειναι . Προστατευονται απο ολους τους  εχθρους,και μου αρεσει που απο κατω ειναι και η τρυπα για τα νερα οταν θα τα πλενεις





> Πέτρο πολύ ωραία κατάσταση  Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στην αναπαραγωγή





> Συνδυασμός dexion με ξύλα... πολυ έξυπνη και φαντάζομαι και οικονομική... μήπως θα μπορουσες να μας πεις και ποσο περίπου κόστισε το ολο σχεδιο;


Κοιταξε,καταρχην το εχω ξεκινησει απο περσι τον Ιουνιο.
Λοιπον πες,τα ραφια περιπου 28 ευρω,οι ορθοστατες περιπου 22 ευρω,τα πλεξικλας,περιπου 36 ευρω και τα τρία.
Πηγα εγω στον ξυλουργο την σιτα και το κουνελοσυρμα και μου εφτιαξε τα 2 πλαινα τελαρακια και τις 2 πορτες και μου πηρε 40 ευρω.
4 ροδακια πηγαν 20 ευρω(τα 2 με φρενο).Αυτα...Γεια χαρα.

----------


## mrsoulis

αρκετά ακριβά σου πήγαν νομίζω... εγω ετοιμάζω μια ραφιέρα με σίδερο γαλβανιζε 20αρι και θα ανοιξω σχετικό θεμα... παντως τα σίδερα 30 μετρα είχαν 27€... τωρα το σύνολο μολις είναι έτοιμη θα το σημειώσω και θα σας ενημερώσω...

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Πέτρο, ωραία κατασκευή!!

Περιμένουμε φωτό να δούμε την οικία κατοικημένη...

----------


## orion

ωραια  :winky:

----------


## petran

> Μπράβο Πέτρο, ωραία κατασκευή!!
> 
> Περιμένουμε φωτό να δούμε την οικία κατοικημένη...


 Η οικία εχει μεσα κατοίκους.Μαλλον,απογονους θα εννοείς. ::

----------


## xrisam

Aν σου πω οτι δεν τα είδα.... :: 

Αληθώρισα μάλλον!!! :oopseyes:  :oopseyes:  :oopseyes: 

Οπως και να εχει να τα χαίρεσαι και με το καλό να αυξηθούν οι κάτοικοι!!!

----------


## petran

> Aν σου πω οτι δεν τα είδα....
> 
> Αληθώρισα μάλλον!!!
> 
> Οπως και να εχει να τα χαίρεσαι και με το καλό να αυξηθούν οι κάτοικοι!!!


Δεν αληθωρισες.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με το ζορι φαινονται.Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.

----------


## petran

Καλημερα σας και απο εδω.Μολις πριν λιγο,εβαλα την κατασκευη στα πλαγια του μπαλκονιου,οπου και εκτος απροοπτου δεν θα μετακινηθει,ουτε τον επομενο χειμωνα πρωτα ο Θεος.Ειχα ενα θεμα με την βρυση,την οποια ο υδραυλικος,της άλλαξε θεση γιατι εβρισκε στο πλαινο τελαρακι,ενω τωρα,η βρυση περνα κατω απο την κατασκευη.
Σας παραθετω 2 φωτο,και το βραδυ,θα γραψω 2,3 σχολια για αυτη την κινηση μου.
Καλο μεσημερι.

----------


## mrsoulis

πολύ ωραία ταίριαξε παντως...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το ματάκι απαραίτητο αξεσουάρ!
Πολύ καλή κατασκευή. Πλήρως προστατευμένα θα είναι και από επιθέσεις μιας και από ό,τι βλέπω είσαι αρκετά ψηλά.

----------


## petran

Όντως,γιατι ειμαι στον τέταρτο και εχω μπροστα μου πολύ ανοιγμα. :bye:

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!!

----------


## G.T

πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη....βαλε και την γλαστρα μπροστα τους και θα ειναι τελεια....

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Πέτρο.  Super εγινε ο χώρος

----------


## xrisam

Τέλειο έγινε!! :Happy0065:

----------


## HarrisC

Πολυ καλο.Στο κενο απο κατω ,φτιαξε ενα ντουλαπακι για τροφες και διαφορα, για να μη ταχεις και μακρια

----------


## orion

πρώτος  :winky:

----------


## mrsoulis

και το ντουλαπάκι και η βρυσούλα δίπλα... πολύ πρακτικό και πολύ μαζεμένο ειναι... και παλι συγχαρητήρια... :Happy0159:

----------


## kostaskirki

Αριστος!!

----------


## pathos

Πέτρο,  μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο σε όλα τα site,  βρήκα στην κατασκευή σου αυτό ακριβώς που ψάχνω.. Λίγο βοήθεια με τα υλικά κ μια ερώτηση.. Τους ορθοστατες κ τα ράφια που τα βρίσκω;  Τα τελαρα μπροστά λειτουργούν σαν πόρτες σωστά; Πως θα τα κάνω να ανοιγοκλεινουν;  Μπράβο για την κατασκευή,  τέλεια!!

----------


## jk21

Πετρο η δημοσια απαντηση να κινηθει εντος των κανονων και να μην αφορα επωνυμια μαγαζιου .Τα υπολοιπα με πμ 

Γιωργο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα !!!! 

βλεπω στο προφιλ σου οτι σημερα γραφτηκες . αν δεν το εκανες κατα την αποδοχη των κανονων στην εγγραφη σου (εβαλες οκ μηχανικα ) ριξε σε παρακαλω μια ματια τωρα  *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*το ζεστο κλιμα που θα συναντησεις ,το πλουσιο υλικο και η διαθεση για αλληλοπροσφορα βασιζεται εν μερει και σε αυτους ,οσο και αν καποιοι ισως σου φανουν περιεργοι

----------


## petran

> Πέτρο,  μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο σε όλα τα site,  βρήκα στην κατασκευή σου αυτό ακριβώς που ψάχνω.. Λίγο βοήθεια με τα υλικά κ μια ερώτηση.. Τους ορθοστατες κ τα ράφια που τα βρίσκω;  Τα τελαρα μπροστά λειτουργούν σαν πόρτες σωστά; Πως θα τα κάνω να ανοιγοκλεινουν;  Μπράβο για την κατασκευή,  τέλεια!!


Γεια χαρα και με την ευκαιρια,καλως ηλθες.
Τα ραφια και οι ορθοστατες(Dexion)υπαρχουν σε πολλα μερη.
Εγω τα πηρα απο 2 γνωστα μεγαλα καταστηματα στην οδο Πειραιως.
Καλο θα ηταν αν θελεις να εχεις 3 κλουβες οπως εγω,να φτιαξεις απο την αρχη μια πορτα(παντα για μπροστα μιλαω)που να ανοιγει οπως ενα ψυγειο βεβαια.
Πρεπει να βιδωσεις κομματια απο ξυλο πανω στο dexion,για να πιασουν πανω εκει μεντεσεδες.Αν θελεις μπορω να βγαλω καποιες φωτο και να σου δειξω.
Παντως εγω εχω μαραγκο εδω κοντα μου και μου τις εφτιαξε αυτος,αφου βεβαια του πηγα εγω κουνελοσυρμα και σιτα για τα κουνουπια.
Καλο απογευμα.

----------


## pathos

Παιδιά,  παράλειψη μου,  συγγνώμη... Συγχαρητήρια για την καλή δουλεία εδώ, και για το μεράκι σας... Καλώς σας βρήκα.. Πέτρο ευχαριστω για την απάντηση, από αύριο ξεκινάω το ψάξιμο κ εγώ γιατί τρέμει το φυλλοκαρδι μου,  κάθε μέρα με τις γάτες,  άσε που τα λυπαμαι τα κακομοιρα κάθε βράδυ μέσα έξω. Αν μπορείς κάποιες φώτο για το θέμα της πορτας (εκεί έχω κολλήσει) θα με βοηθουσες πολύ.. Πρώτα την σιτα κ από πάνω το κουνελοσυρμα ή ανάποδα;  Κ πάλι ευχαριστω κ καλώς σας ήρθα!

----------


## petran

Λυπαμαι,αλλά ελειπα και τωρα δεν μπορω να βγαλω φωτο.Αυριο θα βγαλω(ελπιζω να μην το ξεχασω).
Αν εμενες ψηλα,σε μπαλκονι μπορουσες να βαλεις,ισως,οπως θα ηθελες το συρμα κ την σιτα.
Ομως αφου εχεις θεμα με γατες κτλ,νομιζω οτι πρεπει να βαλεις απο μεσα την σιτα και εξω το κουνελοσυρμα..
Να διαλεξεις ενα χοντρο τελαρο και αν υπαρχουν μικρα ποντικια,να βαλεις σιτα αλουμινιου.
Εννοειτε,να βαλεις κουνελοσυρμα με,οσο το δυνατον μικρη διαμετρο στο ανοιγμα..
Να κοιταξεις αν η κλουβα σου ειναι μεγαλη,να μην φτανουν τα πουλακια να να  ''ξυνουν'',ειτε το κουνελοσυρμα,ειτε την σιτα(αν και φανταζομαι την αλουμινιου,δεν μπορουν να την σχισουν τα πουλακια σου.
Πιστευω οτι για να γραφεις εδω,εχεις καναρινακια,ετσι;..

----------


## pathos

Καναρίνια έχω Πέτρο κ θέλω να βάλω 3 κλουβια στην κατασκευή, το ένα κάτω από το άλλο..

----------


## petran

Γιωργο,δες εδω και κανε οτι μπορεις.
Παντως εγω,επειδη δεν το ''εχω'',ευτυχως,εχω στην γειτονια μου εναν μαραγκο κ μου εφτιαξε αυτος τα πορτακια.
Στις πρωτες φωτο,το πορτακι ανοιγει σαν ψυγειο,στις δύο τελευταιες,ειναι προς τα επανω.
Απλα εφτιαξα πρωτα το πανω και αργοτερα το κατω πορτακι.
Εσυ,φτιαξε ενα πορτακι απο την αρχη,και για τις τρεις κλουβες σου.
Γεια χαρα.

----------


## panos70

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη ,μπραβο

----------


## pathos

Πέτρο σε ευχαριστω πολυ, καταπληκτικό..

----------

